# Bobcat Loader Plowing Snow (Pics and video)



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures and video of our 1991 Bobcat 2410 loader with a 2 yard bucket plowing in the last storm. I am the operator in all the videos. Enjoy!


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Some pictures of me doing snow removal after the storm. And two more videos.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Nice looking machine. What kind of tires do you have on it? My dads been looking for some. They seem to do well in the snow.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

RBRONKEMA GHTFD;1213393 said:


> Nice looking machine. What kind of tires do you have on it? My dads been looking for some. They seem to do well in the snow.


Thanks, I'm not positive on what kind of tires they are but I will check them tomorrow and get back to you. I do know we got them from our local Bobcat dealership, and these are by far the best tires we have ever had for plowing on this machine.


----------



## JerseyGreen (Sep 8, 2008)

i really like that bobcat


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Thumbs Up Those machines are rarely seen, but you seem to make good use of it.....suprised you dont run a pusher on it.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

snocrete;1213442 said:


> Thumbs Up Those machines are rarely seen, but you seem to make good use of it.....suprised you dont run a pusher on it.


Yes extremely rare, I have never seen another one in person. And only a few in pictures.

We mostly use the machine to push windrows that the truck makes, to push back snow banks and do snow removal. We don't use it for normal "plowing" so that's why we don't have a pusher for it. We used to have a pusher for it but we found we used the bucket more often than the pusher because of the volume of snow we were trying to push. It was just to much weight for the machine to handle. So why spend the money on a pusher when you can only push what the bucket can hold.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Tires are lifemasters. We were talking about them for rob cook2001 in this thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115833

Your machine is . thanks for posting pics and vids, very nice.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

WIPensFan;1213555 said:


> Tires are lifemasters. We were talking about them for rob cook2001 in this thread
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=115833
> 
> Your machine is . thanks for posting pics and vids, very nice.


Those would be them Thumbs Up Thanks!


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

We have a light material snow bucket on an s 175 and that is so versatile in moving snow.


----------



## 95trd (Jan 23, 2011)

You wanna buy another one? Its got about 800hrs on it, 3 buckets, forks, and backhoe. I bought a cat 420 and its just a smidge quicker.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

95trd;1214626 said:


> You wanna buy another one? Its got about 800hrs on it, 3 buckets, forks, and backhoe. I bought a cat 420 and its just a smidge quicker.


Post some pics. I wanna see it.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

looks fun lol. nice pictures


----------



## ajbernie (Dec 30, 2010)

does bobcat still make thoes??


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I thought I was the only one with a 2410. They are awesome for push backs. We use ours to load the sanders and for push backs. Bobcat does not make them any more. I think they stopped in 93.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

JpLawn;1214793 said:


> I thought I was the only one with a 2410. They are awesome for push backs. We use ours to load the sanders and for push backs. Bobcat does not make them any more. I think they stopped in 93.


Wait... what??? I thought we had the only one in NH??? haha, Where are you located and what company do you work for or own? If you don't want to tell the world send me a pm.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice machine :salute:

I plowed with a 2410 when I was a college kid at the U of MN. It was a beast and I've tried to find one to purchase ever since I could afford to do so. I found a 2400 on Craig's List a couple months ago but it was junk. 

You could easily push a 10' box with that unit in case you'd ever want to get away from the bucket


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

That's pretty neat, it definitely has a bit of speed to it! 

I like the strobes in your clearance lights on your cab-over too.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Do you have any trouble getting parts for that machine? There have been a couple smaller ones popping up for sale around here lately, but I've heard they are hard to get parts for.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

Rat_Power_78;1215055 said:


> Do you have any trouble getting parts for that machine? There have been a couple smaller ones popping up for sale around here lately, but I've heard they are hard to get parts for.


Hey I see you're in MN too...if you're referring to the machine in Winona I checked it out and it's JUNK. Don't even waste your time.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Rat_Power_78;1215055 said:


> Do you have any trouble getting parts for that machine? There have been a couple smaller ones popping up for sale around here lately, but I've heard they are hard to get parts for.


Its not the best to get parts for but our local Bobcat dealership has done a really good job getting parts for us when we need them. The alternator went last year and that was the only part we have not been able to get. We just had it re-built though.


----------



## Rat_Power_78 (Sep 16, 2008)

Camden- No the latest one to pop up is in Jordan and looks pretty decent. I have not seen anything about one in the winona area.

Tom- I talked to my local dealer, who we have had nothing but the best service from, and he searched around in his parts system to see what was availabe. Looks like maintainence items like filters and such were availabe, and some cylinder rebuild kits but some of the other, more machine specific stuff was discontinued. That would mean that if something major broke, it might mean having to try to repair the broken part if possible, or find someone to make new. Sounds like it would be a gamble on how long it would last before something broke that wasnt available through them. How do you like running it? All motion is controlled through the pedal, right? (i.e. no forward/reverse lever like bigger loaders) How bout the loader control? Looks like it would be kinda akward to run for longer periods of time, at least from what Ive seen of them.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Rat_Power_78;1215284 said:


> How do you like running it? All motion is controlled through the pedal, right? (i.e. no forward/reverse lever like bigger loaders) How bout the loader control? Looks like it would be kinda akward to run for longer periods of time, at least from what Ive seen of them.


You cant beat the simplicity of the machine. Its is very easy to learn how to run. You got a steering wheel to turn, a foot pedal on the floor, push it forward you go forward, push it back you go backwards, the stick to operate the bucket and arms (pull back on stick boom up, forward on stick, boom down, stick left bucket curl, stick right bucket dump), high/low speed switch (it goes about 20 mph in high) and the throttle and that's literally it.

Its not the greatest to run for long periods of time. When I plow with it the biggest thing is my right ankle gets tired from using the forward/reverse pedal. I just get out of the machine every 2hrs or so and walk around and I'm fine.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I have to agree with you about running it for long periods of time. My right leg kills me.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

TomG;1214860 said:


> Wait... what??? I thought we had the only one in NH??? haha, Where are you located and what company do you work for or own? If you don't want to tell the world send me a pm.


I thought the same thing.. I've had mine for 7 years. We are out of Milford.
ANA Proscapes inc. What's your relation to Interstate landscapes? Do you have issues with it starting in the cold? We keep ours indoors in the cold weather.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

the bobcat looks great!


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

JpLawn;1216110 said:


> I thought the same thing.. I've had mine for 7 years. We are out of Milford.
> ANA Proscapes inc. What's your relation to Interstate landscapes? Do you have issues with it starting in the cold? We keep ours indoors in the cold weather.


Wow so weird. I remember seeing one for sale about 7 years ago. I think one of the towns around here was selling it, if my memory serves me correctly it was being used at a town dump. That's not the one you bought is it?

This will be our 20th year with our 2410. I am the son of the owners of Interstate Landscape. I have been working for them for 13 years and I just graduated college so I hope to take over the company one day.

Our 2410 stays out doors all winter. We park it at one of our plowing accounts. We don't have any trouble starting it because we have a block heater for it and our plowing account is nice enough to let us plug it in all winter. If you don't have a block heater I would suggest getting one. We actually just replaced the original one in it last week. They are about $45 and very easy to install. It even started rite up on Tuesday, after the -15 degree temps the day before.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some more pictures of the 2410 from today's storm. And a new video.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I got mine from a guy in bedford. He picked it up at an auction. It has a block heater on it. Works good but I don't want it to strand us in a storm. So is bill your dad? I've talked to him several times about doing putting greens. Its been a couple yrs since I talked to him.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

I like the new vid and pics. I've got to get a snow bucket for mine. Mine just has the general purpose bucket.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

JpLawn;1216339 said:


> I got mine from a guy in bedford. He picked it up at an auction. It has a block heater on it. Works good but I don't want it to strand us in a storm. So is bill your dad? I've talked to him several times about doing putting greens. Its been a couple yrs since I talked to him.


Yes Bill is my father.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are some pictures and a video of me pushing back some huge snow banks at one of our accounts yesterday in preparation for this weeks big storm.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

That thing is sweet. If I could find one in decent shape for a reasonable price I'd be all over it.


----------



## JpLawn (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice videos. I feel like I'm watching myself move snow.


----------



## fiveoboy01 (Aug 18, 2006)

There's one on ebay right now for 4K but it had a fire and it's half burnt up. Too bad.


----------



## TomG (Jan 25, 2011)

Here is a quick walk-around informational video I did on the machine.





A few more pictures.


----------

